

Ask HN: What happened to my flag option? - geuis

Notice this a week or two ago, but my flag link on posts is gone. Has this been removed globally, or have I hit some karma/avg ratio that removed it?<p>Here's my current numbers:<p>karma:	6396
avg:	5.44
======
benologist
It gets removed permanently if you use it too often, where 'too often' hasn't
scaled to the amount of spam and tasteless pandering HN has today.

~~~
debacle
I did not know that. Seems like a bad practice.

------
stephengillie
I still have mine. _shrug_

